# D League news 9/26



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Three FlyGirls Earn Spot On Mavericks Dance Team*

FORT WORTH, Texas, September 26, 2006 - Three Fort Worth FlyGirls have earned positions with the Dallas Mavericks dance team for the 2006-07 season. Jennifer Amos, Angie Arrona and Shalonda Wilson have been selected for the team. The dancers earned a position on the Mavericks squad after serving as members of the FlyGirls, the official dance team of the Flyers presented by Digicom, last season.

Amos, Arrona and Wilson will join the squad for Dallas Mavericks home games. In addition to the Charlotte Bobcats and Philadelphia 76ers, the Mavericks are one three NBA affiliates for the Flyers.

"I couldn't be more excited about the accomplishments of these ladies," said FlyGirls director and choreographer Tamara Jenkins. "We have a tremendous amount of talent on the FlyGirls, and I'm thrilled that they can take what they have learned here on to the Mavericks. This is what the D-League is all about."

The ladies were selected for the team after participating in a two-round audition process. A total of five FlyGirls that participated in the audition process advanced to the final round of competition.

In addition to working closely with Jenkins during extra practice sessions in order to prepare for the audition and learn the 10 routines each candidate was required to master, the ladies credit their experience with the FlyGirls as the key to their success.

"Being a FlyGirl was truly a blessing and was a good stepping stone for me," said Arrona. "Tamara held grueling practices, and that kind of dedication prepared me for the Mavericks auditions."

"Learning Tamara's choreography and the overall experience of being a FlyGirl definitely prepared me for the Mavericks because Tamara brought out a whole different dancer in me," said Wilson.

Amos, Arrona and Wilson had all auditioned for the Mavericks dance team three times in previous years, and the ladies are pleased that they have finally achieved their goal of becoming a member of an NBA dance team.

"The Mavericks Dancers are the best dance team in the NBA, and I'm honored to be a part of an extremely talented group of dancers," said Arrona. "It is definitely going to be a growing process, and I am excited about the opportunity."

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, Texas. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Minor League Insider*

In the past two seasons, the Fort Worth Cats have won a pair of league championships.

And like last season, a major piece to the Cats' organization is leaving the team fresh off the celebration. Cats general manager Monty Clegg resigned Thursday to pursue other baseball opportunities. Clegg joined the Cats in 2002 and was selected the Central Baseball League Executive of the Year three times in four seasons.

"Monty was an outstanding man," said Cats president John Dittrich, now also the interim general manager. "That's the only word that comes close to describing him."

The Cats reached the postseason three times under Clegg and had four consecutive winning seasons. Fort Worth was also among the American Association's best in attendance this year, averaging more than 3,800 fans a game

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Toros Participate in Annual Golf Event*

Austin, TEXAS, September 26, 2006 - The Austin Toros are teaming up with the Lake Travis Education Foundation to sponsor the 4th Annual "Fore" the Kids Golf event on Wednesday, September 27 at The Hills Country Club's Flintrock Falls. Benefiting the programs of the Lake Travis Education Foundation and the students and teachers of Lake Travis ISD, the 4-player scramble will feature a shotgun start at 1 p.m. and an awards banquet later in the evening.

NBA veteran and Toros head coach Dennis Johnson will be on hand to participate in the tournament along with the Toros mascot, Da Bull, to make an appearance at the event.

Since 1985 the Lake Travis Education Foundation (LTEF) has provided more than $1.25 million in support to the students and teachers of the Lake Travis Independent School District. In 2005-2006, the LTEF Board of Directors approved a total of $232,377.98 in grant awards to the district's teachers, and excelling graduating seniors of Lake Travis High School were awarded $35,740 in scholarships to further their education.

The Toros tips off the regular season on Nov. 24 against the defending NBA Development League Champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds in New Mexico. The home opener tips off on Saturday, Nov. 25 against the Fort Worth Flyers beginning at 7 p.m. at the Austin Convention. For ticket information, call (512) 236-8333 or visit austintoros.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Anaheim Arsenal to Host Inaugural Select-A-Seat Open House*

Anaheim, Calif., September 25, 2006-The Anaheim Arsenal will host its first ever select-a-seat open house event on Sunday and Monday, October 1 and 2 in the Arena at the Anaheim Convention Center in order to give fans a chance to choose a prime seating location for the 2006-07 season.

"This will give fans the opportunity to come and physically sit in their seat and see how great it is before making a purchase," said Arsenal vice president of sales and marketing Ryan Redmond. "Fans can come, relax and enjoy some free food and entertainment while getting a little taste of what is yet to come here in Anaheim."

The open house will go from 2-7pm on Sunday, October 1 and from 4-8pm on Monday, October 2 and will allow fans to select season or mini-plan seats as well as enjoy free food, drinks and musical entertainment. While at the event, fans will get the chance to meet the Arsenal coaching staff, 26-year NBA veteran as both a player and coach, head coach Larry Smith and former Mater Dei All-American, University of Arizona standout and NBA player, assistant coach Reggie Geary.

Ticket holders will have the chance to select their seats and get a taste of what they will experience through out the 24 Arsenal home games, beginning on November 24 against the Los Angeles D-Fenders at 6:00pm.

For more information or to purchase season, group or mini-plan ticket packages contact the Arsenal account executive staff at or 714-635-2255 or visit anaheimarsenal.com.

About the NBA Development League

Twelve teams will comprise the 2006-07 NBA Development League season, which begins Thanksgiving weekend. The league is composed of the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders (Calif.), Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).


----------

